# Rate me and what can be done to improve



## future chadlite (Oct 11, 2018)

Give me your honest ratings and negatives/ things I can fix.
pics taken with stupid iphone 5s front camera, i believe i look better in person 
i also have braces
5'10"


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Oct 11, 2018)

Jaw implant, chin implant, rhino and keep gymcelling.
Also noticed your hairline looks abit recessed, see a trichologist. Currently a 3/10 psl, after doing all i have said you can be a 6.5/7.


----------



## averageblokecel (Oct 11, 2018)

Get a neck, grow an actual beard and grow some hair in your body 

Dunno how the eye surgery is done but damm at that negative canthal tilt. You lack zygos, begin bonesmashing there asap. Can't do anything to solve that small skull.

Nice eyebrows, nice lips 

A 5/10, can get to a 6


----------



## future chadlite (Oct 11, 2018)

averageblokecel said:


> Get a neck, grow an actual beard and grow some hair in your body
> 
> Dunno how the eye surgery is done but damm at that negative canthal tilt. You lack zygos, begin bonesmashing there asap. Can't do anything to solve that small skull.
> 
> ...


that's my exact plan tbh, i bought a NECK harness a couple of weeks ago and have been training neck since, my beard grows new hairs everyday and its starting to get crowded there, so im gonna grow a beard to balance out my face.
I actually thought my zygos were good before, because infront of a mirror they look kind of different than with the selfie camera, same with the canthal tilt


----------



## Nibba (Oct 11, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> Jaw implant, chin implant, rhino and keep gymcelling.
> Also noticed your hairline looks abit recessed, see a trichologist. Currently a 3/10 psl, after doing all i have said you can be a 6.5/7.


Yeah this is pretty much what I would suggest besides growing your hair out


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Oct 11, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Yeah this is pretty much what I would suggest besides growing your hair out


I think the short hair looks good, he just needs to keep it from recessing any further.


----------



## Nibba (Oct 11, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> I think the short hair looks good, he just needs to keep it from recessing any further.


I think a mafud type style would work after he gets the surgeries. His NCT and bug eyes holds him back


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Oct 11, 2018)

Nibba said:


> His NCT and bug eyes holds him back


Can still slay imo. Maybe not 8+ stacies but definitely above average 6s.


----------



## future chadlite (Oct 11, 2018)

I've had that hairline since being a child, my 14 yo brother has the exact same hairline, and so does my dad


----------



## Afrikancel (Oct 11, 2018)

Nibba said:


> I think a mafud type style would work after he gets the surgeries. His NCT and bug eyes holds him back


This. He has prey eyes. Good orbital ridge/slope but meh lower 3rd


----------



## Nibba (Oct 11, 2018)

future chadlite said:


> I've had that hairline since being a child, my 14 yo brother has the exact same hairline, and so does my dad


Either grow your hair like I do to hide shit high hairline or get hair transplant


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Oct 11, 2018)

future chadlite said:


> I've had that hairline since being a child, my 14 yo brother has the exact same hairline, and so does my dad


Then you have nothing to worry about in regards to hair.


----------



## future chadlite (Oct 11, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Either grow your hair like I do to hide shit high hairline or get hair transplant


i notice that when i grow my hair forward and hit the side it looks waaaaaaaaaaay better, so that's what I'm gonna do next


Nibba said:


> Either grow your hair like I do to hide shit high hairline or get hair transplant


can u post a pic of urself pls


----------



## Nibba (Oct 11, 2018)

future chadlite said:


> i notice that when i grow my hair forward and hit the side it looks waaaaaaaaaaay better, so that's what I'm gonna do next
> 
> can u post a pic of urself pls


I style my hair like my avi but here's a pic


----------



## future chadlite (Oct 11, 2018)

go slay u fking autist


----------



## Afrikancel (Oct 11, 2018)

Nibba said:


> I style my hair like my avi but here's a pic
> 
> View attachment 1456


CHADDDDD


----------



## Nibba (Oct 11, 2018)

future chadlite said:


> go slay u fking autist


I'd rather rot on here


Afrikancel said:


> CHADDDDD


Thanks brah. It gets lonely tho


----------



## future chadlite (Oct 11, 2018)

where do you think growing a full beard plus getting the Nibba hairstyle plus NCT surgery can get me in terms of real life ratings, i never understood the PSL scale
+ some fillers to get better eyes, don't know the exact name of the procedures


----------



## Tricky (Oct 11, 2018)

future chadlite said:


> where do you think growing a full beard plus getting the Nibba hairstyle plus NCT surgery can get me in terms of real life ratings, i never understood the PSL scale
> + some fillers to get better eyes, don't know the exact name of the procedures



NCT surgery will offer the best ROI.
That and a Jaw Implant is going to give you the best bang for your buck


----------



## future chadlite (Oct 11, 2018)

Tricky said:


> NCT surgery will offer the best ROI.
> That and a Jaw Implant is going to give you the best bang for your buck


Can you give the professional name for the NCT surgery, i cant make a difference between canthoplasty and pexy and which one is the best
also what's the exact name for a jaw implant because everytime i google it it shows CHIN implant


----------



## Tricky (Oct 11, 2018)

future chadlite said:


> Can you give the professional name for the NCT surgery, i cant make a difference between canthoplasty and pexy and which one is the best
> also what's the exact name for a jaw implant because everytime i google it it shows CHIN implant


On mobile, I'll do some homework when I get home


----------



## Itss_BritneyBishh (Oct 11, 2018)

I would say 4/10 lol u need some surgeries to ascend tbh ar u arab??


----------



## future chadlite (Oct 11, 2018)

Itss_BritneyBishh said:


> Broo u look like me lol


send a pic or post it here


----------



## Itss_BritneyBishh (Oct 11, 2018)

future chadlite said:


> send a pic or post it here


Look pm


----------



## animasincendium (Oct 11, 2018)

Yeah i really noticed the NCT


Nibba said:


> I think a mafud type style would work after he gets the surgeries. His NCT and bug eyes holds him back


your jawline could be sharper


----------



## future chadlite (Oct 11, 2018)

animasincendium said:


> Yeah i really noticed the NCT
> 
> your jawline could be sharper


whatdo you mean?


----------



## animasincendium (Oct 11, 2018)

future chadlite said:


> whatdo you mean?


your negative canthal tilt holds you back but i don’t think your have bug eyes, they’re just not hunter eyes. What i’m noticing is you have a rounded out lower third. You can get implants first to have a strong ramus and gonial angle, as well as zygos. Your chin seems fine. I would fix up your lower third before doing your eyes as sometimes if you have a strong lower third your NCT will not be a big deal.


----------



## future chadlite (Oct 11, 2018)

animasincendium said:


> your negative canthal tilt holds you back but i don’t think your have bug eyes, they’re just not hunter eyes. What i’m noticing is you have a rounded out lower third. You can get implants first to have a strong ramus and gonial angle, as well as zygos. Your chin seems fine. I would fix up your lower third before doing your eyes as sometimes if you have a strong lower third your NCT will not be a big deal.


I get what you're saying that's what I thought too, the chin itself looks alright to me, its the gonial angle that makes my face look round. can you give me the exact name of the procedure to fix the gonial angle
at first i was thinking of rhinoplasty but i think it's my lower third that makes my nose look large


----------



## animasincendium (Oct 11, 2018)

future chadlite said:


> I get what you're saying that's what I thought too, the chin itself looks alright to me, its the gonial angle that makes my face look round. can you give me the exact name of the procedure to fix the gonial angle
> at first i was thinking of rhinoplasty but i think it's my lower third that makes my nose look large


pretty sure it’s just implants, and make sure your doctor puts the implant at the right angle. don’t get chin because you don’t want to elongate your face or you will look bad - your midface ratio is good


----------



## future chadlite (Oct 11, 2018)

animasincendium said:


> pretty sure it’s just implants, and make sure your doctor puts the implant at the right angle. don’t get chin because you don’t want to elongate your face or you will look bad - your midface ratio is good


and for the NCT fix, what's the exact procedure is it canthoplasty or pexy?


----------



## Deleted member 357 (Oct 11, 2018)

those are not bug eyes but cucky yes,. his zygos are good IMO. small skull yes. overall decent looking though


----------



## future chadlite (Oct 11, 2018)

shitskincurry said:


> those are not bug eyes but cucky yes,. his zygos are good IMO. small skull yes. overall decent looking though


could it be sleep causing the droopy eyes cause i barely sleep at night and work night shifts?>
 this is how i could possible look if i got a rhino + genio damn at those few millimeters


----------



## animasincendium (Oct 11, 2018)

future chadlite said:


> and for the NCT fix, what's the exact procedure is it canthoplasty or pexy?


i wouldn’t worry about this now, do that at then end if you’re still failing those procedures are dangerous


----------



## The_Fugitive (Oct 11, 2018)

Well, I'm prob not the best source of opinion, but I think that you look perfectly normal. 'Course, I'm 45 and really not sensitive to bone structure, chin protrusion, etc. etc.


----------



## future chadlite (Oct 11, 2018)

The_Fugitive said:


> Well, I'm prob not the best source of opinion, but I think that you look perfectly normal. 'Course, I'm 45 and really not sensitive to bone structure, chin protrusion, etc. etc.


CHECK your PMs


----------



## The_Fugitive (Oct 11, 2018)

future chadlite said:


> CHECK your PMs


I just said that you look perfectly normal.
Did I get banned from that forum?


----------



## The_Fugitive (Oct 11, 2018)

What happened, I don't understand? I'm not allowed to use the same name? I did read that they recommended it, but I used the name just for expediency and uniformity.


----------



## future chadlite (Oct 11, 2018)

you're commenting on the thread @thefugitive, click on my avatar and then -> start conversation


----------



## The_Fugitive (Oct 11, 2018)

future chadlite said:


> you're commenting on the thread @thefugitive, click on my avatar and then -> start conversation


Yeah, I know, I tried that 5 times. It won't let me send messages OUT. I just changed my name. Is that acceptable? I am trying to change it on here as well.


----------

